# blue tongue skink



## Chinchilla Chops (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have a new baby "boy" awaiting the tail tail signs, he is aprox 10 months old, i have had him for a week and he is lovely.

His name is Pepe Le Blue the Blue Tongued Skink, if any one is a Pepe Le Pew fan  ya can see what i did there.... had to be done hahah

as he is new to our family, he is a lil scared, hissy but once you hand feed him a little and also take him out for a cuddle for a short time he relax's.

He is our first blue tongue, so if you have any friendly advise about feeding/food as he doen't like his greens much or just general i love my skink all advise and chat is grand.

I also have a Yemen Chameleon, 2 Leopard Gecko's, 1 baby crestie gecko, 1 hamster and a Cat.

Love all my babies :flrt:


----------



## fudgey (Feb 24, 2011)

what substrate do you have for your leos ? i have 2 myself and have sand


----------



## bug guy22 (Jan 7, 2011)

i have sand 2


----------

